# Rational women: how conventionally feminine would you say you are?



## Acedia (Nov 6, 2012)

Personally, it's more of a 'dress like a lady, act like a man' for me.
I go to an all girl's school so you can kind of see how that works. -Group of girls dressed fashionably, next thing you know they're all sitting like guys on their stools.


----------



## xxsnowflakexx (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't care what is tomboys or lady in their idea.That's all their problem.


----------



## lilysocks (Nov 7, 2012)

Funny. When I first saw this thread, styles of hair and dress were the last aspect of gender that came to my mind. My thoughts went more to behaviours. 

Me, I haven't worn skirts in living memory, but sure, I act like a girl. A girl's what I am. I don't think anyone would take me for anything else, except maybe online. But I don't go out of my way to foster the impression that someone gets either way, or keep track of it. 

But 'conventional' girl . . . that term's so broad and subjective as to be (sorry) meaningless. At least to me. Depends on the definition of 'girl' wherever you live, doesn't it? Which depends on the conventions in place; which depend in part on all kinds of things including race, class, demographic, and who knows what-all. From what I'm starting to hear, there are marked differences between the standard definition of 'female' just between Canada and the US. So eh. In urban middle-class Canadian context, sure I fit the format of 'girl', but that's mostly because the urban middle-class Canadian model of 'girl' is broad enough to include somebody like me. Out in some parts of the U.S. that my friends have mentioned . . . less so. Most likely many parts of Canada too.

Has that muddied the waters enough?


----------



## Somnio (Oct 3, 2011)

I am shy so I come across as "ladylike" to some males, but I don't feel very feminine. Nor do I like the feminine things they associate me with, such as giving me paper roses or offering me a seat to be chivalrous. I appreciate the kind gestures, but I am not really attracted to those types of men. I usually prefer intellectual guys who treat me like an equal or who they could talk about anything with, they don't need to conform to "chivalry" just because I am female.

I don't wear impractical things such as high heels, nor do I believe in make up. I rather people judge me on who I am instead of how I look. Only recently have I stopped wearing whatever old crap clothes I could find in my closet, and started to match things up in a way I thought was interesting and more aesthetically pleasing. I guess I look less like a hobo now LOL. 

For a period of time in my life I had an extreme hatred of being a female because I felt so alone and I couldn't relate to any of the females around me. I was a cold and calm thinker while my friends squealed at a fly or lusted after the newest fashion trends. I hated how the media portrayed females in the same ways each time, as if females only fell into these catagories: emotionally warm and nurturing, insecure about their outer appearance, or a damsel in distress. I was so disengaged with my gender that I cut my hair short on a whim and started to wear male clothes because I would rather be treated like a male. 

Recently I've accepted my gender and have finally become comfortable with myself, especially after finding out I was INTP because everything started to make sense, and this categorization made me realize I wasn't some abomination that should have been born male. I don't like to label myself as female or male, I act according to my natural tendencies. I guess you could say I feel androgynous, but I am aware I am a biological female. 

I think there are fun things on both the male and female spectrum that people deprive themselves of because they classify themselves as one of the two. Video games are fun, but so are quirky animal hats for girls. Nail polish can be a creative outlet, but pixel ties are also cool beans.


----------



## EllieBear (Nov 8, 2012)

"Act like a lady, think like a man". I like that!

Yes, I'd say I'm conventionally feminine. I like dresses, make up and high heels. I like the girlie things on occasion. To me the more manly clothes are unappealing: I can't imagine why I'd ever wear them. I even do decorating/cleaning/messy things in dresses.

I also like the effect it has. People don't see me as an intellectual threat, I'm not a physical threat. I'm all sweetness and light and then BAM, their faces when you totally get them in a debate or conversation. I find busting those stereotypes and preconceptions very enjoyable.


----------

